# Morbius 3 axis skull routine



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is one of five routines I recorded for a fellow haunter. I also did the Voice, recorded from a poem written by Kprimm..

I thought the Voice over and routine came out so well that I just had to share it here. The 3 axis skull was made by me, purchased by someone, then re-sold to the haunter I recorded the routines for. Hope you like!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderfully done, Doc - the marriage of voice and movement is superb.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Fantastic...I could watch 3 axis routines 24/7...the (your) voice was great


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Doc the routine and your voice over are wonderful. Great job.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I still use the one you made from your son. I always wonder if his voice has changed by now.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Was the skull a kit, and if so who was it by. I would love to have one.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The plate/hardware was a kit from Graveyard skulls, but the eyes were made by me.

the skull itself was from Kmart. They don't sell them anymore last I heard.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I still use the one you made from your son. I always wonder if his voice has changed by now.


lol!

Yes, he's 16 now and it's cracking nicely!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Fantastic...I could watch 3 axis routines 24/7...the (your) voice was great


couldn't agree more


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well done my Halloween Princess!!! Well done!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work dr. M, and it's so cool to see another one of my poems used in such a cool way. Makes you feel real good inside to see something touch the Halloween world, no matter how small.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> lol!
> 
> Yes, he's 16 now and it's cracking nicely!


Well if he is 16 then we both know you are living the high life. That is beer humor if you didnt know.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That's freaking awesome, I sooo want to do one of these next year


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great use of one of Mr. kprimm's poems, great routine, and what a great voice!!! That is very cool!


----------

